# Expat living in Bolzano.



## TomBoonzaaijer (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi, I am a Dutch student who just moved to Bolzano and was wondering if there are people that would like to meet.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

TomBoonzaaijer said:


> Hi, I am a Dutch student who just moved to Bolzano and was wondering if there are people that would like to meet.


You might try posting in the "Introduce Yourself" thread.
:flypig:


----------

